# Farewell Razz



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My poor old boy . . . . 

I was doing feedings a few minutes ago, and it came time to do Razz. He had passed on in the night or early morning. Razz was fine yesterday. But he's gone now. 










Miss you, my darling.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry fleet. =[ 
Razz had some really cool coloring.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

That's too bad :C
rip Razz!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Razz. He was pretty.


----------

